# Tatiana Mocha Stabona Cigar Review - Not bad... Not great... Overpriced



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I didn't have the construction/burn issues the other reviewers did. The tunneling was there, though. I'm a mocha kind of guy, but this "mocha" sme...

Read the full review here: Tatiana Mocha Stabona Cigar Review - Not bad... Not great... Overpriced


----------

